# Pregnancy symptoms AFTER miscarriage???



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

I had a miscarriage Sunday night/early Monday morning. I had been spotting for several days and then Sunday night started getting cramps and started bleeding heavier. Over the course of the night the cramps remained pretty mild (not as painful as my usual menstrual cramps but those are typically very painful) and I bled pretty heavily and passed many many clots, some pretty big ones. Throughout the day yesterday (Monday) I still had the cramps but the bleeding subsided a bit. I was completely exhausted all day and figured it was because my body had just been through so much. Now this morning I'm still bleeding like a medium flow period, no more cramps, and I'm feeling nauseated like morning sickness.
Do pregnancy symptoms remain for a while after miscarriage while the hormones are still there? Has anyone experienced this?

I forgot to mention...I was only 5 weeks along.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

It took 60 days for my period to return...but I had every pg symptom for 30-35 days after my m/c...I was about 5 or 6 weeks (not really sure)

i think it depends on the person. Some ppl lose their symptoms of pg before the m/c starts and a lot lose them as the m/c is ending....

Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Touch of Sunshine (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's so hard to deal with.

As to the symptoms, they can go away quickly or take some time. your milk may even come in. With a natural occuring miscarriage, it often takes longer than if you had a d&c, as the surgery removes everything at once, naturally your body works at it longer. your hcg levels should drop within a months time, but if the bleeding continues longer that a week or two, please see a Dr to ensure that part of the placenta, or anything else, isn't being retained.

I had a miscarriage at home, and retained the placenta, for us it was obvious, as I held the baby, but the placenta wouldn't come. I bled profusedly, would saturate a pad in a contraction. We didnt' waste time, within 20 minutes i was at the hospital.

I don't think that's what you're describing, but please watch yourself carefully. If you get any fever, any more pains, please contact your Dr. Don't risk your helath and future children.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss









As the others have stated, it may take some time for your hormone levels to return to normal. So, it may take 2-4 weeks for the pregnancy symptoms to subside. This seems so unfair.

Most women can move through a miscarriage without medical assistance. The things you need to look for is heavy bleeding (saturating a pad every hour), feaver (sign of infection) and severe pain other than labor like cramping. If any of these conditions present themselves, please talk to your doctor or midwife.

Otherwise, you need to take care of yourself as you move thorugh this. Make sure you're getting enough rest. Keep your body hydrated by drinking pleanty of water. Red rasberry leaf tea is wonderful for keeping youre body hydrated. Eat small, but healthy meals thorught the day. Try to eat food high in iron. Many women find Evening Primrose Oil very helpful in balancing their hormones after miscarriage.

I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

Thank you all so much for the advise and kind words. I'm feeling better now...cramping is gone, bleeding is light. I talked to my midwife and she told me all the same things to look out for that you did. I'm just feeling so exhausted and don't feel like doing anything and that's pretty hard with a 12 month old to chase around. My mom has been a big help watching her the past couple mornings for me so I could get some extra rest. And DH took the day off today so I can have the whole day to myself. It is so hard to still have this nauseous, morning sickness feeling when I know that there won't be a baby to show for it, KWIM? I'll have to try the Evening Primrose oil to see if that helps.
Thanks again,
Carmen


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Carmen, it's natural that you would feel so exhosted. You're body went through labor. Listen to your body and try to rest as much as possible.

It sounds like you're getting some help from dh and your mother. Don't feel bad about taking that help. You'll recover faster and be a better mother to your baby if you take care of yourself.

I hope you continue to feel better each day


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm really sorry for your loss.... lean on your mom and dh as much as you can.

Kristine


----------

